# my collection...



## panties (Aug 6, 2005)

it's small but hopefully it will grow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





there's a few stuff missing like some of my brushes, a spare coco beach, and other little items but here ya go:

pigments:





eye, lip, and cheek stuff





random backups:





skinfinishes:


----------



## makeuplover (Aug 7, 2005)

o wow look at all those skinfinishes..your whole collection is great!


----------



## Pink_minx (Aug 7, 2005)

OMG I want all of your pigments I only have 2! ANd all of your skinfinishes! Its a nice collection.


----------



## blahblah_face (Aug 7, 2005)

holy crap that's hella skinfinishes!!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Aug 7, 2005)

You have a nice collection.


----------



## panties (Aug 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blahblah_face* 
_holy crap that's hella skinfinishes!!_

 
yea, i have 2 of every MSF mac has made, except for so ceylon which i only have 1 of, and stereo rose where i have 3 =)


----------



## missunderstood (Aug 16, 2005)

Very very nice!!


----------



## breathless (Aug 17, 2005)

i must say you love the skinfishes =]


----------



## panties (Aug 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hikaru-chan* 
_You have a nice collection._

 
thank you ! =)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *breathless* 
_i must say you love the skinfishes =]_

 
yes i do ! i used to hate blush or anything on my cheeks for that matter, but skinfinishes really make a difference and finish a look =)


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 21, 2005)

ummm that's HARDLYa pitiful collection!!! looks GREAATT!!!


----------



## ladycandy (Aug 22, 2005)

wow!!
love your collection!!
i have to start buying more!


----------



## jess98765 (Aug 23, 2005)

small??? that's kind of an understatement there!  That's huge!  Way more than what i have....
Nice nice collection- i love all the pigments **drools**
Keep it up!


----------



## iluvtinkerbell23 (Aug 30, 2005)

nice! its a lot more than i have!


----------



## shygirl (Aug 31, 2005)

*Wow*

So YOU'RE the reason the SFs were sold out, girl!


----------



## panties (May 16, 2006)

*updated collection*


----------



## PrettyinPink (May 17, 2006)

You have doubles, even triples of all the MSF's...LUCKY!!!! Great collection!


----------



## asteffey (May 17, 2006)

WOW! msf heaven


----------



## Luxurious (May 17, 2006)

Great collection.


----------



## bottleblack (May 20, 2006)

OMG, I almost have to ask why you would even want that many MSF's! They'll last you forever!


----------



## Lalli (May 20, 2006)

oo i like your collection
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 cant wait for mine too grow


----------



## Classic Beauty (May 20, 2006)

So...if you ever think you have too many skinfinish's, you can send them to Cedar Park.  Oh, BTW my birthday is in a week.

Hopefully you know I'm kidding.


----------



## pinkarcade (May 20, 2006)

:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:


----------



## panties (May 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bottleblack* 
_OMG, I almost have to ask why you would even want that many MSF's! They'll last you forever! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol the same reason why people have backups of certain items, because i <3 them. they are my babies.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Classic Beauty* 
_So...if you ever think you have too many skinfinish's, you can send them to Cedar Park.  Oh, BTW my birthday is in a week.

Hopefully you know I'm kidding. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL ! come on over to DC and i can let you come over and play 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lalli* 
_oo i like your collection
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 cant wait for mine too grow
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
it will grow soon enough. a couple of years ago my collection only consisted of a couple of e/s and a few pigments.


----------

